# Dual Air Zenith OB2s & 3 Gallon Tank



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

just wanted to show the fill times on this setup, i works perfectly. i have another 3Gal i could throw in as well but im liking this setup

they are a little on the loud side compared to the 380s i used to have, but i can listen to the noise for the short time it takes to fill.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Some things i did to quiet down my setup:
- Vibration isolation
- Airborn sound absorber on the bottom of the false floor as well as under the parcel shelf in the back of my jetta (very good idea)
- Vibration isolation frame

After doing these three steps i could not hear my compressors inside or outside the car and it was wonderful.

But don't they fill fast?? Its amazing what those things can do and they run super cool, you are able to touch them even after constant running for 5 minutes


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Some things i did to quiet down my setup:
> - Vibration isolation
> - Airborn sound absorber on the bottom of the false floor as well as under the parcel shelf in the back of my jetta (very good idea)
> - Vibration isolation frame
> ...


i need to keep my spare tire, this car is a DD with a 10month old riding in it.. im going to keep my spare.

they are really not that loud, and well i can handle the noise for the 20sec it takes to refill 

and yeah im super impressed with these, i will never look back to the viairs.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice informative vid. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep. These comps are awesome.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

What gauge is that BTW? I need a gauge that reads up to 200psi and not ugly like the Viair and Airlift gauges


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

firebert said:


> What gauge is that BTW? I need a gauge that reads up to 200psi and not ugly like the Viair and Airlift gauges


 not sure, its been in my toolbox for about 5 years now. if i remember right it came off one of my Harbor Freight 20 gallon compressors.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That's quick Jason! Gotta love the cfm over 150 psi.. My 400s can't do that


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's quick Jason! Gotta love the cfm over 150 psi.. My 400s can't do that


 very true, but your viairs have eXo mounts :laugh::laugh:, and they are probably quieter than these. 

i can say thats the only downside to these. 

pros 
1. fast 
2. run cool 
3. pre wired 
4. better check valve 

cons 
1.louder


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Also, there HUGE! :laugh:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Also, there HUGE! :laugh:


 heh, i guess that's true. 


although who said being "HUGE" was a problem......


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey I'm in the middle of swapping over to the AZ OB2 from a Viair with the easy street management...just curious how you wired in the two black leads from the easy street to the new compressors preinstalled relay? 

its the only thing holding me up 
:beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

To Clarify my request... 

The relay shown on the easy street viair set up is in this photo...









The new AZ relay is already installed but only has two exposed leads; one being for the battery and the other for the pressure switch... Shown here 










How can i integrate the new Az pump and still have the easy street management co-operate ? 

I'm just confused about what should be done with the two black cables that come directly from the management...they are color coded red and blue in the (easy street) diagram


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> To Clarify my request...
> 
> The relay shown on the easy street viair set up is in this photo...
> 
> ...


 In your case you do not use the relay from the easy street, the AZ relay replaces it. So connect the power wire you ran from the battery (yellow wire in the easy street diagram) to the RED lead on the AZ relay. This is your main power. Then ground the 85 wire coming from the easy street ECU and connect the 86 wire from the easy street ECU to the yellow lead on the AZ relay. This is the trigger wire and usually needs a ground (the 85 wire) but the AZ relay is already commonly grounded through the lead on the compressor.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ was going to say the same thing. 

only thing i was confused on was if the airlift ecu for 85 needed to be grounded or not, not sure if the ecu needs it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

01 said:


> ^^ was going to say the same thing.
> 
> only thing i was confused on was if the airlift ecu for 85 needed to be grounded or not, not sure if the ecu needs it.


 True, that may just be supplying the ground to the relay as an outgoing ground, not an incoming one. Either way it probably won't hurt if he grounds it


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> True, that may just be supplying the ground to the relay as an outgoing ground, not an incoming one. Either way it probably won't hurt if he grounds it


 agreed


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks guys :beer: sorry if I over complicated this...still an air ride noob but I've wrapped my head around it 

the two black leads...85 and 86 on a relay really messed with me.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Thanks guys :beer: sorry if I over complicated this...still an air ride noob but I've wrapped my head around it
> 
> the two black leads...85 and 86 on a relay really messed with me.


 No worries, i am always up for a technical(ish) discussion  

Glad we could get stuff sorted out for ya. 

Oh and here is a good diagram of how a relay actually works just incase you wanted to know. 

30 - Main power wire in from battery 
85 - ground 
86 - Trigger wire 
87 - NO terminal, needs power to connect the power source 
87A - NC terminal, is on if power is disconnected to the trigger wire 

Basically 85 & 86 form their own circuit and create a magnetic pull on a pin inside the relay. This flips the switch downwards and lets the current flow from 30 to 87. When the 85/86 circuit is broken then the switch return to the 87A position and current can flow this way if it is wired in (it is almost never wired in)


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

if my Viar's ever quit i'm getting AZ's, but heck i dont know if they will ever die! they run at least 4 times a day, every day for 4 years now!


----------

